# extremely dry face



## user46 (Jan 4, 2008)

in the winter, i have the MOST dry face. the only moisturizer i use is the one that comes with my proactiv kit. i don't know what to use, because by the end of the day my t-zone is extremely oily. so i don't wanna put on something that will make my face look like an oil slick, but i need moisturization for my face. lol. basically i have dry skin with an oily t zone. any recs?


----------



## Amberrr (Jan 4, 2008)

Cetaphil face lotion.

It's not greasy at all and it works extremely well. I have really dry skin too that FLAKES so yeah.. it's good.


----------



## iluvmac (Jan 4, 2008)

I suggest to use pure shea butter on you face and lips, but only at night. The following day your skin will look a lot better!


----------



## lethaldesign (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm loving the new Moisturelush face cream. I have super dry skin, especially during the winter. And since I started using this last week (as a daily moisturizer, in the morning), my dry patches have virtually disappeared. And the cream isn't greasy at all. It goes on really soft and dries down pretty fast. I don't end up oily at all.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 4, 2008)

Moisturelush, baby!!  Apply to the dry areas, and maybe to the t-zone at night.


----------



## beckibear (Jan 5, 2008)

I suggest buying a basic moisturiser and adding your own vitamin capsules to it.  Vitamins E in particular will be fantastic for you.  It works out a lot cheaper and more concentrated than really expensive brands.  I suggest that if you find that your skin is oily at the end of the day, you use it over night.  Your skin will glow in the morning!


----------



## _su (Jan 5, 2008)

Enzymion from Lush
LUSH -- LUSH Fresh Handmade Cosmetics Facial Care Products: Enzymion Moisturizer (normal to oily skin, breakout prone, acne)
I looove the light fruity smell and it's moisturizing but not greasy =)


----------



## matsubie (Jan 5, 2008)

i have the same exact problem.

instead of purchasing a lotion that is formulated for combination skin (it still makes my t-zone oily and it doesn't moisturize enough for my u-zone) i just have two moisturizers for the two areas.  i just apply an oil-free moisturizer (i use clinique's dramatically different gel) all over my face and use a heavier moisturizing cream on my u-zone.  

for our face, we cannot expect one lotion/cream to help us, especially during the winter =P


----------



## kchan99 (Jan 7, 2008)

In the winter, I use Triceram (made by Osmotics) when my skin get really dry. I use Triceram on my hands all the time, which seems to help prevent eczema flare-ups.


----------



## Patricia (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_i have the same exact problem.

instead of purchasing a lotion that is formulated for combination skin (it still makes my t-zone oily and it doesn't moisturize enough for my u-zone) i just have two moisturizers for the two areas. i just apply an oil-free moisturizer (i use clinique's dramatically different gel) all over my face and use a heavier moisturizing cream on my u-zone. 

for our face, we cannot expect one lotion/cream to help us, especially during the winter =P_

 
this is a great idea, thanks


----------



## xiahe (Jan 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACpro__** 

 
_in the winter, i have the MOST dry face. the only moisturizer i use is the one that comes with my proactiv kit. i don't know what to use, because by the end of the day my t-zone is extremely oily. so i don't wanna put on something that will make my face look like an oil slick, but i need moisturization for my face. lol. basically i have dry skin with an oily t zone. any recs?_

 
oh geez!  the proactiv "repairing lotion" is your problem, especially in the winter months!  it contains benzoyl peroxide which tends to dry your face out and increases your skin's sensitivity to the sun.  i had that problem and i switched to clinique's acne solutions 3-step [but i don't use the moisturizer because their moisturizer also contains benzoyl peroxide].  the clinique products contain salicylic acid so it's easier on your skin and it won't dry it out so much.

for a moisturizer, i use clinique's dramatically different moisturizing gel.  the gel is made for combination/oily skins [which is what i have] and then they have their _dramatically different moisturizing lotion_ which is meant for drier skins.  the lotion may be a better bet for you but personally i like the gel [and the gel one is oil-free!]

if you don't want to spend a lot on a good moisturizer, i also heard that cetaphil is really good, too!  you can find that at drugstores / target / walmart [etc].

HTH!


----------



## Lndsy (Jan 10, 2008)

I have super dry, flaky, sensative skin in the winter as well as excema and the only thing that works for me is Gold Bond Ultimate, it has saved me this winter. I only wish I had discovered it years ago.  It is super thick but not greasy at all, I use it at night all over my face and during the day I put it only on my dry spots.

Also I was told by a pharmacist that lotion is water based so it will evaporate taking moisture with it, where as cream is not so it will moisturize better.  I have tried so many different products the years and nothing has worked for me but this cream.  I hope this helps you!


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2008)

I also spot treat. I use Eucerin SPF 15 day lotion all over because it's very light, and then I use a heavier cream in the areas that are flaky or dry. Right now I am using the original blue Nivea Creme for that, but also sometimes Louis Widmer cream. I find exfoliating the skin regularly with the aspirin mask and then following up with a very moisturizing cream or doing a moisture mask works.


----------



## smellyocheese (Jan 11, 2008)

If you can splurge: Creme de La Mer (my miracle cream)
- even using just a tiny bit you can feel how hydrated the skin feels for long hours. and not to mention the miraculous benefits

If you're on a budget: Himalaya Nourishing Face Cream
- no miraculous benefits but the moisturization is very satisfying. it's a thick cream but when you massage it onto the skin it feels like it's melting. 

a general thumb rule if you have combination skin, avoid foam cleansers and scrubs where it's dry (cheeks usually), feel free to use foam cleansers on the T-zone only. Moisturise more on the cheek rather than the T-zone. basically you gotta treat your cheeks as dry skin and T zone as oily and act accordingly.


----------



## athena123 (Jan 11, 2008)

I get pretty oily in the t-zone, so heavy moisturizers are a no-no for me. Proactive Moisturizer is another no-no for sensitive skin as well. 
Shea butter can clog pores for some. 

I use camellia oil all over my face, neck, eyes and chest; then I follow up with a heavier duty eye cream around my eyes and a heavier lotion on neck and chest. Camellia oil encourages other products to penetrate more deeply and has a reputation for boosting your collagen levels. I don't have any evidence of this, but I do know that even oily and combo skin needs moisture and this fits the bill perfectly. 

On winter days when I don't feel like camellia oil is quite enough, I'll use squalene oil [the kind derived from olives, not shark liver]. Squalene is also a great moisturizer and booster for other actives. BTW, both of these oils absorb and penetrate quickly and do NOT leave you looking like an oil slick. 

If a light lotion is more what you're looking for, Murad's pomegranate lotion is wonderful. It's very light, doesn't clog pores and provides a great level of hydration.


----------



## quinntastic (Jan 11, 2008)

Why don't you use a skin care system designed for combination skin?  You need a gel based face wash so it doesn't dry you out, you need a toner, and a combo skin moisturizer that is lightweight so it doesn't dry out the dry areas and doesn't over stimulate the oily areas.  

It also wouldn't hurt if you used an exfoliator twice a week to get rid of dead skin cells and clear your pores.

I can't recommend any drugstore brands 'cuz I don't use them, but I use everything by Origins and I love it.  If you have a counter by you or a store, go pick up free samples and try it.


----------

